# DRAM Frequenz zu niedrig?



## Krakko (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Arbeitsspeicher. Bilder im Anhang. Im CPU-Z wird mir die DRAM Frequenz mit 1373.x MHz angezeigt. Nun weiß ich das man diesen Wert x2 nehmen muss. Da kommt dann 2746 MHz bei raus. Nun ist es ja aber so das der RAM vom Werk aus schon 3200MHz hat. Was läuft da falsch ??? Vor allem wird mir die NB Frequenz mit 4117.x - 4122.x MHz angezeigt (Die schwankt sekündlich)

Mainboard ist ein ROG Strix Z370-F Gaming
RAM ist 2x G.Skill F4-3200C 16-8GTZR
CPU ist ein Intel Core i5 8600k


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2019)

Krakko schrieb:


> Was läuft da falsch ???



Du hast irgendwelche automatischen OC-Settings des Boards (oder über Tools) aktiv die Unsinn einstellen (deswegen ist deine NB-Frequenz so hoch und die Zahlen alle "krumm", wahrscheinlich fummelt das Board sogar am BCLK). ASUS ist bekannt für den Mist.
Geh ins UEFI, schalte alle Optimierungen/Tuner/Schrott aus, aktiviere dein XMP-Profil des RAMs und das wars.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Februar 2019)

Mmn. läuft der Ram mit 1333 mhz -> also 2666 + ein leicht  höherer Baseclock (bclk). Steht auf 103 statt auf 100.
Hast du xmp im Bios aktiviert? Wenn nicht, dann ist es normal dass der Ram mit  2133mhz / 2400mhz / 2666mhz läuft.


Dein  Asus board schummelt allerdings beim Baseclock um bei einem Vergleich mit anderen Boards besser auszusehen , 
wenn der Tester wenig Ahnung hat und z.B. die Spieleleistung vergleicht . 
Es hat dein System quasi ungefragt um 3% übertaktet.


----------



## Krakko (24. Februar 2019)

Okay, habe ich gemacht. Jetzt passt es wieder laut CPU-Z. Bild im Anhang. Ich hatte wohl mal die EZ Tuning Wizard Funktion vom Asus UEFI benutzt.  Ja aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir dann noch sagen wie ich meinen Prozessor und den Ram übertakten kann oder viel Ahnung davon zu haben. Weil der Multiplier war mit dem Tuning Wizard bei x45 mit 4500MHz und jetzt ist er bei x41 mit 4100MHz. Der Ram habt Ihr ja gesehen was der Tuning Wizard damit gemacht hat. Alos wie kann ich sowohl Ram als auch Prozessor spielend leicht übertakten ohne großartig auf Spannung etc. achten zu müssen? Also ich will keine Weltrekorde aufstehen sondern einfach nur etwas mehr Leistung rausholen.


----------



## Sverre (24. Februar 2019)

Krakko schrieb:


> . Alos wie kann ich sowohl Ram als auch Prozessor spielend leicht übertakten ohne großartig auf Spannung etc. achten zu müssen? Also ich will keine Weltrekorde aufstehen sondern einfach nur etwas mehr Leistung rausholen.



spielend leicht...hm... ganz einfach

Üben..üben...üben....einfach machen ...


----------



## Tolotos66 (24. Februar 2019)

Gibts ja genug Unterforen bei uns dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/20 usw. usw.
Gruß T.


----------



## Carlo1981 (16. Januar 2020)

Hi Icredible Alk, ich habe ähnliche probleme mit meinen Venegance Corsair 32GB, es sind 3200er werden aber in iCue mit 1065mhz angegeben, ich hab es gestern geschafft das XMP Profil zu laden und hatte danach 1600mhz. Dann, heute nach erneutem start in den tag standen wieder 1065mhz im iCue. meine frage, hat sich das XMP profil im UEFI automatisch wieder zurückgesetzt ? wenn ja, welche /schrott sachen muss ich abstellen ? was ist tuning schrott ? vielleicht könntest einem verzweifelten nerd helfen, nutze ein x570 board. danke dir liebe grüße.


----------

